# Trailer Tires Splitting On Sidewalls



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I visited my 2004 26 RS in storage this weekend. The tire sidewalls are splitting in several places on all 4 tires. I was hoping to get one more year out of these and replace them next year. They would PROBABLY be fine one more year, but I really do not want to chance a blowout and throw a relaxing weekend off. Not going to make it. I need to replace them in April.

Parked next to me at the storage lot is a really old 5th wheel. I checked the tires on it, and while there isn't much tread remaining, there is not a single split anywhere on the sidewall. My 2-year-old tires are in much worse shape than the radial tires on the 5th wheel.

I will start looking for good 14" ST tires to replace the bias plys. Suggestions are welcome. No, I am not looking to upgrade to 15" wheels. I checked the clearance from the top of the tire to the top of the wheel well, and there is barely 2" there. No axle flipping.

Randy


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

if you saw my topic with almost the same heading, this seems to be more common. Since they are sending me 5 new ones for free, I am saving up in the meantime for some "real" tires. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I see the prior thread. Thanks matty.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I shouldn't have said "for free".. I still have to pay for mounting. Hope these ones last more than a year


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I have to replace ours as well, no cracking yet but getting low on tread. I called around and was quoted $109 each mounted balanced for Goodyear marathons. Are they a good TT tire?


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Goodyear Marathon's are a great TT tire, go for it!

Scott


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> have to replace ours as well, no cracking yet but getting low on tread. I called around and was quoted $109 each mounted balanced for Goodyear marathons.


Make sure they balance them using the lugs and not the center hole. I've been told the center hole on the steel wagon wheel type wheels we have on our outbacks is not exactly in the center and the wheels can't be balanced that way. Apparently there's some kind of adapter they use to balance them using the lug holes.

Mike


----------

